# Your "Prime Time" of posting?



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a thought to kinda get and idea of each member who has their favorite or "free time" to post on the forum. Include your time difference to give a general idea. 


I'm sure it would "rack-up" some credits as well..


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 17, 2005)

Well this hitch I am working form noon to midnight so it would be any time after midnight when I get off. Next hitch I work from midnight to noon so it will be any time after noon if we have net access we are about to move and don't know which communication provider the co man will have (data com, petro com, etc) me and a buddy are hot wired into their hub right now so there may not be any posts until I get home and then it will take 3 days of reading to get caught up!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

Well you have a safe night good hard working buddy. There's always tomorrow you know!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh it's different everyday. Sometimes during the day, sometimes at night. It all depends on what I've got scheduled for the day.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

I guess that's the same for me as well. Mostly I'm available in the early am checking incoming business e-mail thenI cruise over to this site. Later at night when everyone is either watching the tube or whatever, I seem to have my prime time after 8pm. (PT)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Most of the time, anytime between 6pm and 6am. Intermittently.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I guess that this poll was really based on more of a time/opportunity thing rather than a punctual time in and time out habit, if one would call it that.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Well for example tonight, everytime I logged in I got called to do something or something went down. They had better get up off some money round here.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I dislike bosses...except for my wife


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Mine was just yesterday telling me how to drive in a very shrill tone of voice. Irritating. Makes me drive worse, on purpose.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

It never fails for me too.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I just saw a show about Maui on the travel channel yesterday morning. I gotta say it is on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

The colors are always nicer on T.V. although the places are real. I guess we pay for the places we live..I really don't know any other.


I love to travel, visit different sides of the world to see what's going on. My one plan someday is to visit the vineyards...that all takes money, and quite alot these days..it's on my hopes list.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I was lucky to have had a business trip to Santa Rosa in Sonoma County, CA paid for a few years ago. I loved it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

That was an interesting topic by two friends of mine here that have visited those places. They encouraged me to plan it and go...trying to schedule such visits around harvest time like Sept-Oct.


I am sure you enjoyed it all!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, that was allI needed to jumpstart my winemaking hobby! After a few days there, I came home and proclaimed I will be a winemaker!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Winemaker Mag shows many who have "once started" in a garage or available space at home. And now look at them! Dreams come true...some of mine have, I just had to wait a long time.


We have a nice poster hanging on the wall in our art studio where we paint. 


_When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, when the funds are low, and the debts are high, and you want to smile, but you have to sigh,_


_When care is pressing you down a bit, rest if you must, but don't you quit. Life is queer with its twists and turns, as everyone of us sometimes learns, and many a failure turns about, when he might have won had he stuck it out;_


_Don't give up though the pace seems slow, you may succeed with another blow. Success is failure turned inside out, the silver tint of the clouds of doubt, and you never can tell how close you are, it maybe near when seems so far; So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit, It's when things seem worse, that you must not quit!_


You are CW...*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice, Joe! I really like that. Inspirational. Thanks.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

I have read that nearly a hundred times, and occasionally bits in specific. I thought you would enjoy that as well!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I should print it or use it for a screensaver.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

That is so nice! I am going to forward that to my sister.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I now have it on taped to my locker.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Right on!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Very inspirational for so many different things.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Ireckon my prime time of posting would be now!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

You are four (4) hours ahead of me CW?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know, an I? I am 3 hours ahead of my baby brother who lives in Susanville, CA, so that sound about right. We will spring forward an hour soon. Nobody knows why, we just do it, then fall back in uh...september or october.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm glad that we do not have to adjust our clocks, everyone here would either be lateor early for whatever.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

It is freakin rediculous!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

What if everyone _refused?_


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

I would love that. Knowing this socialist environment, we would all be locked up for a year in the county jail for disorderly conduct.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't see what the big deal is for turning the clocks back or forward actually. 


Just the way it is, like why does a red light mean stop? *Because that's the way it is.*


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

No! Red lights are useful for preventing accidents at intersections and timing the flow of traffic. Daylight saving time dows not have any logical use or make any logical sense. Oh yes, proponents have their goofy arguments like so the school buses aren't out before daylight or after dark, and it helps the farmers in some long-forgotten way, but when it gets right down to the end of the bickering, it matters not whether you have more light in the morning or in the evening. the sun will be shining the same amount of hours. Dammit! It's just another stupid socialist ploy to try and keep us all in line.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

What did I start?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 23, 2005)

You ok CW?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll quietly bow out now. Sorry.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm fine. Man, that '03 Blackberry Nouveau is awesome...but I meant every word.


----------

